# AR 15 owners



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

OK all what do you have on your AR15's for a scope need suggestions, 223 cal using primarily on coyote. Got around 4 to 500 to spend ????


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Working with that budget you should be able to get most anything within reason, the first thing that comes to my mind is a 4.5X14 Leupold VariXlll.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I carry a Swift 6-18x44 on my varmint/yote rig. Lot of scope for a reasonable price.Crystal clear glass. Do a search, I doubt if you will find a bad post anywhere on a Swift. Also a no questions ask lifetime warranty,


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

I have a swift on my deer shotgun, after more than 10 years of checking zero at the range and hunting it has never moved. Great scope in my opinion.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I got a 4X12 Swift one time as part of a trade but ended up selling it...guess I should have kept it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

really all depends on what the setup and make of the gun it is. If its a flat top id get a 12-24 variable power. I have an Aim point on one and an 4X Acog on another. Perfect for them two legged vermin.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I used to have a VXIII on my Browning A-bolt. Very nice scope.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Nothing more than iron sights for me!


----------



## Davedacat (Apr 10, 2004)

3.5x10x50mm Leupold VXIII pulls in the light very well, on lower settings field of vision is big enough to get on target quickly Vmax bullets = 1 out of commision coyote Scope should be right in your price range

Dave


----------

